# Waltham Electrodyne



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok killig two birds with one stone here, showing this newly arrived beauty and trying out my new Nokia N8 12 Mpx camera phone.

The Waltham was bought from the trade section many thanks to Paul on this one...it's my first electric watch and definately not a dissapointment, I love the second hand, as to the phone camera well they were the first pics I took in a fairly dark lounge near-ish the window;












































I changed the strap as I like stainless bracelets especially the grains of rice type on this tonneau type /shape watch, this was fitted to get an idea as it is grains of like...well ish just to see if it suited before I splashed out on a new bracelet.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

stefano34 said:


> Ok killig two birds with one stone here, showing this newly arrived beauty and trying out my new Nokia N8 12 Mpx camera phone.
> 
> The Waltham was bought from the trade section many thanks to Paul on this one...it's my first electric watch and definately not a dissapointment, I love the second hand, as to the phone camera well they were the first pics I took in a fairly dark lounge near-ish the window;
> 
> ...


Fine watch! :notworthy:

About pictures, you can get better :hypocrite:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I love my old Waltham. A steal in today's market !!

Sunburst graining on case(Looks like pitting on case but it's my wonderful camera work), full size and red seconds hand. What's not to like!!


----------

